# waterproofing motor compartment... etc



## lou-ace (Jul 21, 2009)

After much thought/consultation about waterproofing the motor compartment of the truck. I decided on a vinal underlayment for the motor compartment to act as a splash shield, ( here in the northwest we get serious puddles and undercarrage splashing 8-10 months a year and I would hate to short out my $1500 motor!!). I used a 12 ft. section of vinal carpit runer from wallmart ($9) and molly bolts with fender washers to tack it on the plastic fenders and thin steet metal in the compartment. I also used self tapping sheet metal screws and fender washers for this. I am now confident that all but deep water whould be safe to drive the EV through when it rains here. I have the electric components comming next and will design and install them next ( phase three should be completed within the next month or two) on that note I will investigate using my switches on the (negative -) side of the circuit for decreased wear on them. please see the technical discusssion board for this discussion chio.... Lou-ace.


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

Very interesting - Make sure you are getting enough air flow to that engine..


----------

